
Remember the Discman? A Tribute to the Portable Music Players of 1998 - tomduncalf
https://pitchfork.com/features/photo-gallery/remember-the-discman-a-tribute-to-the-portable-music-players-of-1998/
======
dekhn
I had one of these. I hated it. I went back to cassettes- you couldn't run
with a discman.

